# 500 Horsepower V8 By AMG



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Sick new engine coming out by Mercedes. Their AMG is supposed to put out over 500 Horses out of a 6.3 Liter Engine without a Turbo or Supercharger. That beats M5'S V10 with two less cylinders.. I want one of those CLK'S when they come out . Picture a 510 Horsepower stock CLK AMG.. That beats todays' Vette putting out 400 Horsepower out of their 6 Liter Engine and beats the new ZR6 as well which puts out around 500 Horses out of their engine.

http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=103021


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

I really, really hope it will find its way in the SLK :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Betcour said:


> I really, really hope it will find its way in the SLK :eeps:


Why not? The current SLK55 has already a V8. :eeps:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

How does it beat BMW's V10? If you look at the horspower numbers then yes, it beats it by 3hp (DIN). It's a 6.3 liter versus 5.0 liter so the hp/l figure is better on BMW. The benchmark today seems to be 100 hp/l. There are only few cars that make over 500HP while also producing 100 or more hp/l. Let's see, Ferrari Enzo - 5988cc 660bhp, Porsche Carrera GT - 5733cc 605bhp, BMW M5/M6 - 4941cc 507bhp.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> How does it beat BMW's V10? If you look at the horspower numbers then yes, it beats it by 3hp (DIN). It's a 6.3 liter versus 5.0 liter so the hp/l figure is better on BMW. The benchmark today seems to be 100 hp/l. There are only few cars that make over 500HP while also producing 100 or more hp/l. Let's see, Ferrari Enzo - 5988cc 660bhp, Porsche Carrera GT - 5733cc 605bhp, BMW M5/M6 - 4941cc 507bhp.


as usual, consider the source ...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> How does it beat BMW's V10? If you look at the horspower numbers then yes, it beats it by 3hp (DIN). It's a 6.3 liter versus 5.0 liter so the hp/l figure is better on BMW. The benchmark today seems to be 100 hp/l. There are only few cars that make over 500HP while also producing 100 or more hp/l. Let's see, Ferrari Enzo - 5988cc 660bhp, Porsche Carrera GT - 5733cc 605bhp, BMW M5/M6 - 4941cc 507bhp.


Yeah, you are right the Horsepower/l figure is better on the BMW but out of a V8 , Mercedes managed to get more power out of it and more the Chevy seems to be getting out of their V8'S.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> as usual, consider the source ...


Speaking of as usual :blah: :blah: :blah: :throw:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

well for starters, it's just a peak number, which in and of itself isn't even remotely enough information to make a valid assessment/judgement, classic stylinexpat


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> Yeah, you are right the Horsepower/l figure is better on the BMW but out of a V8 , Mercedes managed to get more power out of it and more the Chevy seems to be getting out of their V8'S.


What's the difference? It's easier to make a V8 engine since you have less moving parts and less parasitic losses. Engine configuration doesn't really matter, it's still freaking big 6.3 liter engine! When engine displacement was the only restriction in Formula 1 there were V8, V10 and V12 engines used. What really matters is engine's torque, max RPMs, weight and dimensions.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

yeah, CHevy "only" got 500 hp out of te new Z06 7.0L, they "only" did it at 6200 rpm with a pushrod engine, it "only" has 475 lb-ft TQ at 4800 rpm, they "only" used titanium rods and intake valves, it "only" has a dry sump oiling system, they "only" put it in a 3000# vehicle, it "only" gets 28 mpg on the interstate


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

http://www.caranddriver.com/previews/12956/first-drive-mercedes-clk63-amg-black-series.html

7:45 seconds for the Nurburgring lap:  :thumbup:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

F1Crazy said:


> How does it beat BMW's V10? If you look at the horspower numbers then yes, it beats it by 3hp (DIN). It's a 6.3 liter versus 5.0 liter so the hp/l figure is better on BMW. The benchmark today seems to be 100 hp/l. There are only few cars that make over 500HP while also producing 100 or more hp/l. Let's see, Ferrari Enzo - 5988cc 660bhp, Porsche Carrera GT - 5733cc 605bhp, BMW M5/M6 - 4941cc 507bhp.


But HP/weight (in pounds), the BMW V10 doesn't break 1.0. The other motors that you listed, the AMG motor, and the LS7 do.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

enough said..

i guess i can "only" smoke a M5/M6 with "only" 505hp, my ride is "only" costs nearly $40k less than a M6 or the CLK63 not to mention it weighs "only" nearly 1000lbs less than the M6/CLK.

5.0 v10 engine is so impressive that it "only" makes 386lb ft outta a 5.0 V10? it can "only" produce 500hp on the fly wheel on a V10 engine and the rpm MUST to be pushed to 8000? i'll never spend my hard earned $$ on that kinda inefficient vehicle.



TeamM3 said:


> yeah, CHevy "only" got 500 hp out of te new Z06 7.0L, they "only" did it at 6200 rpm with a pushrod engine, it "only" has 475 lb-ft TQ at 4800 rpm, they "only" used titanium rods and intake valves, it "only" has a dry sump oiling system, they "only" put it in a 3000# vehicle, it "only" gets 28 mpg on the interstate


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

stylinexpat said:


> Sick new engine coming out by Mercedes. Their AMG is supposed to put out over 500 Horses out of a 6.3 Liter Engine without a Turbo or Supercharger. That beats M5'S V10 with two less cylinders.. I want one of those CLK'S when they come out . Picture a 510 Horsepower stock CLK AMG.. That beats todays' Vette putting out 400 Horsepower out of their 6 Liter Engine and beats the new ZR6 as well which puts out around 500 Horses out of their engine.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=103021


Sorry dude but you are sounding like a muscle car-freak ****** here. Like others have stated, 6.3 L seems to be more for show than go as it is amost surely past the sweet HP spot and into the diminishing returns. Also, just 500 HP out of that makes the engine seem like a typical wasteful american engine. Sounds like Christler had its hand in there.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

BumBMW said:


> Sorry dude but you are sounding like a muscle car-freak ****** here. Like others have stated, 6.3 L seems to be more for show than go as it is amost surely past the sweet HP spot and into the diminishing returns. Also, just 500 HP out of that makes the engine seem like a typical wasteful american engine. Sounds like Christler had its hand in there.


Just drive one first. When I test drove the new E63 AMG that engine brought a huge smile to my face. The throttle response and acceleration was (almost but not quite) Like being on a motorcyle.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

the clk amg 63 vert are just roiting on the lot. too $ I would love for one to drop in the 50s.....wont happen anytime soon tho.


----------



## mantisG35 (Nov 28, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> Sick new engine coming out by Mercedes. Their AMG is supposed to put out over 500 Horses out of a 6.3 Liter Engine without a Turbo or Supercharger. That beats M5'S V10 with two less cylinders.. I want one of those CLK'S when they come out . Picture a 510 Horsepower stock CLK AMG.. That beats todays' Vette putting out 400 Horsepower out of their 6 Liter Engine and beats the new ZR6 as well which puts out around 500 Horses out of their engine.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=103021


that does not beat the vette anymore with 430 hp.


----------

